# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ищу Шримад-Бхагаватам 11-12 песни на английском в эл.виде

## Alice

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
Может у кого-нибудь есть в электронном виде Шримад-Бхагаватам 11 и 12 песнь на английском языке? 
Если еще в PDF или Epub то вообще идеально, но сойдет и любой формат. Или может кто-нибудь знает где скачать?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Евгений

Можно скопировать в Ворд  http://srimadbhagavatam.com/11/en    и   http://srimadbhagavatam.com/12/en

----------


## Alice

Спасибо, я знаю про этот сайт. Только я не понимаю как можно скопировать всю песнь сразу и целиком...

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Можете получить здесь, загрузив какой-нибудь текст для обмена. Только качество посредственное, много ошибок, которые появились от неправильного распознавания в ФайнРидере. Есть возможность скачивания в ПДФ и тексте. Я не загружал, а просто скачивал для себя.

http://pt.scribd.com/doc/49209552/Sr...Canto-11-of-12
http://pt.scribd.com/doc/49212122/Sr...Canto-12-of-12

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://narod.ru/disk/41098332001/Алиса.rar.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

krishna.com/ebooks - здесь есть загрузка в pdf

----------


## Alice

Прабху, большое Вам спасибо.

----------


## Alice

Матаджи, большое Вам спасибо! То что нужно!
Я почему-то не могла этот сайт найти, хотя искала днем с огнем )

Мои поклоны всем ответившим. Спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пожалуйста, Alice ) вы уж запомните... это наш основной сайт, поддерживается BBT.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

*А со мной может кто поделиться всем Шримад-Бхагаватом, Чайтанья-Чаритамритой в ВОРДовском формате?* Ну да, на английском. И очень важно, что бы транслитерация санскрита была бы в шрифте Times New Roman, а не в Balaram. (Подобно тому, как когда-то здесь были размещены 11 и 12 песни. Я их скачал в свое время, но сейчас найти не могу.) О сайтах http://vedabase.net/sb/en и http://srimadbhagavatam.com знаю. Очень они хорошие... Но скачивать все песни по одному стиху - долгое-долгое время...

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Прабху, а в чём сложность-то? Вы скачиваете отсюда: http://www.krishna.com/ebooks в формате pdf, а потом всё выделяете (alt+A), копируете и вставляете в вордовский файл. Или есть ещё другой вариант: открываете фолио (если оно у вас есть) http://_goloka_._org_._ua/viewtopic.php?t=1905 и делаете "экспорт" того фрагмента, который вам нужен (выделяя его) или сразу всего фолио, причём выбираете "тип файла" Text Without Diacritics: http://s019.radikal.ru/i602/1301/df/557e0cbc0c5d.jpg а потом этот файл открываете вордом - проще пареной репы... :good:

----------


## Dimas

Bhaktivedanta Vedabase Online 

Всегда используйте Официальный и авторизированный источник  http://vedabase.com/en/sb

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

В чем сложность? В том, что в португальском языке меньше букв, чем в русском. Поэтому, если выбирать Text Without Diacritics, несчастные бразилюки могут запутаться. Например, если вы напишите _Кршна_, русские в любом случае прочитают _Кришна_; а если напишите _Krsna_, есть вероятность, что будет прочитано _Крсна_, особенно теми, которые никогда этого слова не видели. Проще написать с диакретикой и пояснить как читать.

http://www.krishna.com/ebooks предлагает книги без диакретики, а Фолио у меня нет. Посмотрю, как воспользоваться вторым вашим советом.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Всегда используйте Официальный и авторизированный источник  http://vedabase.com/en/sb


А вы посоветуйте, как оттуда весь текст получить, а не по одному стиху?

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> а Фолио у меня нет.


 http://_goloka_._org_._ua/viewtopic.php?t=1905 нижние слеши уберите

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Прабху, вы же хотите: "что бы транслитерация санскрита была бы в шрифте Times New Roman, а не в Balaram." Это значит без диакритики... http://i031.radikal.ru/1301/79/8c3278fbbee9.jpg

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Смотрите на картинке. Times New Roman тоже диакритику имеет.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Картинка маленькой получилась... Попробую показать ее по-иному.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Прабху, Вы знаете, есть такая программка - Промпт (переводчик) и она делает технический перевод (не литературный). Так вот, после перевода, внизу она показывает незнакомые слова, которые ей встретились во время перевода и она оставляет их без изменений. И в этой программе можно "зафиксировать" такие слова (типа Krsna) и задать для них свой вариант перевода, например, для слова Krsna вы задаёте перевод Кришна и т.д. Потом, вы прогоняете текст через перевод и на выходе у вас получается то, что вам нужно. Это как вариант... Правда сам перевод будет нечетабельный. И ещё: попробуйте предыдущие версии фолио установить, может там получится. На том же сайте http://goloka_._org_._ua/viewforum.php?f=83 только нижние слеши уберите

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Насколько я понимаю, единственное решение в моем случае - это установить Фолио. Переводчики, какие бы они не были, мне не подходят. Мне нужен диакретический санскритский текст. Простой пример, слово cama (произносится, как 'кама') в португальском означает кровать, а в санскрите - 'вожделение'.

А вы откуда 11 и 12 песнь получили для Алисы?  :smilies:

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> А вы откуда 11 и 12 песнь получили для Алисы?


Из Фолио экспортировал

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я поэкспериментировал с Фолио... Он сохраняет в шрифте ScaGoudy, а не в Times. Попытки сохранить по другому, тоже безрезультатны... Может тогда вам и для меня из Фолио получить?  :smilies:  Извините, конечно, за беспокойство.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Фолио не сохраняет в каком-то определённом шрифте, оно экспортирует либо с диакритикой, либо без неё. Это ПРОБЛЕМА КОМПЬЮТЕРА СО ШРИФТАМИ!!! Например, у меня дома есть старый компьютер, там ещё винда 98-ая стоит, так вот, выделяешь из Фолио любой кусочек текста на выбор, копируешь его и вставляешь в блокнот - всё отлично показывает: все те же символы, как и в Фолио. Потом делаешь тоже самое с Вордом - получается бардак. Так что это проблема с компьютером и со шрифтами. Если у вас стоит ХР, то http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post75342

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

У меня ноутбук с Windows 7 Home Basic... А блокнот показывает в другом виде, чем Фолио. Смотрите картинку внизу. Может вы скопируете и разместите на НАРОД.РУ, как вы сделали это для Алисы? ПОЖААААААААААААЛУЙСТА! А то у меня не получается... Может из-за того, что у меня Windows на португальском?

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Прабху, это было на другом компьютере, который у меня дома, а сейчас я в Маяпуре и у меня с собой другой компьютер, на котором такая же беда, что и у вас со шрифтами. Попробуйте найти компьютер с Windows XP и сделайте, как говорил Denis в вышеуказанной ссылке: "если операционная система win XP, то нужно включить поддержку восточных языков (панель управления - язык - ...). винда попросит диск установочный, подсунуть. шрифты фолио сама ставит какие-надо.
 на 7-ой винде всё ставилось хорошо без дополнительных манипуляций.
 зы. в окошке с содержанием могут быть кракозябры в названиях, это нормально, в окне чтения вся диакритика на месте."
Или поставьте себе Windows XP как вариант...

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Что тут сказать? Я долго думал, что вам ответить... Не обижайтесь, ваш совет несерьезный... У меня на ноутбуке установлены необходимые для меня программы, среди которых Лингво, Оффис 2007, Индизайн, КорелДрав, Вегас Студио, и многие другие... Удалить 7 Виндоуз и установить ХР? Таким образом я потеряю возможность использовать необходимые мне программы... Стоит ли овчинка выделки? Поэтому и прошу помощи тех, у кого все нормально работает, поделится со мной.

----------

